# HA6 Silicone Smell - Harmful or Not?



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

I got a Madagascan Land crab delivered to me today and was put in the enclosure I created for him a week previously. It features a landscape & background I created using Bond-It HA6 Marine Grade RTV Silicone Sealant. I thoroughly misted everything and left him to it. When I came back a few hours later and opened the lid I noticed that a fairly strong vinegary smell of acetic acid had built up inside. 

The crab seems just fine and active but it's got me worrying. I am certain that this is not an issue uncured silicone as I only applied a very thin layer and as mentioned it was left for a week. Apparently this particular silicone just smells for a long time, but what I can't work out it is whether this is a danger or not. Some people say the fumes are harmful to animals, others say that it's just a smell and not harmful.

The only thing that's stopping me from taking the crab out right now is that he seems to be all settled and happy and I don't want to stress him unnecessarily by picking him up and moving him into a smaller and less exciting container. There isn't a great deal of care information on this species and I have no idea if they are sensitive to chemicals in the same way that amphibians are.

With that said if you guys think the smell could be putting the crab in danger then I will of course remove him.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd get the crab out and into a tub then I'd leave the viv to air out some more I've had some take upto 4 weeks until the smell has gone. Leave the doors open and roof if possible to get as much air through as possible try with some heat in there to try and speed it up or even a fan. The viv I'm working on is 2 weeks old (silicone) and still smells quite strong.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I would remove it. Inverts generally cope better with stress than mammals and reptiles, but are often sensitive to poor conditions.

Not sure why the fumes would remain after a week...I have used this and two days, as instructed, was ways sufficient for a bond to form and the smell to go. 

Has the enclosure been well ventilated?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Ive had builds smell for 2 or 3 weeks. I do mine in the green house so at this time of year it clears up quickly.


----------



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, having gone to the trouble of setting up a second habitat and moving the crab into it... It seems there is a high probability that what I could smell is just the sphagnum moss. Because I gave the fresh setup a sniff just now and it has the same sour smell. 

Now that I've done it I'm going to leave the siliconed tank under an open window for another week just to make sure.

Thank you so much to everyone who responded so quickly... I know it's best to err on the side of caution with these things. But on the other hand I do have a tendency to worry and fuss unnecessarily over new pets.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

for reference,

it is always best to use Aquarium sealer as it does not have added fungicides to the standard sealer.

This must be left to totally cure.

Although we do not have solid proof that these gases effect an animal they are certainly there or we would not be able to smell them.

When cured properly the material seems to not pose harm. 

If you can smell it there is some kind of VOC release going on.

in my mind it was the correct thing to do to remove the animal.


----------

